# Honda Generators



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Since you guys (I'm lumping all of you together so I can blame spending all this money on you guys in case DW asks) seem to think I should be spending lots of money on a generator, I've decided to go with 2 Honda EU2000i which can be paralled.

Now I know that Northern tools used to carry these with a good price. Camping World also used to carry them with a good price. Neither one of them seem to do so anymore. In fact I'm having trouble finding any on-line retailers carrying Honda generators, at least the ones I'm interested in. I think I can still go to a local retailer (who never has a sale) and pay retail, but I was hoping to get a better price. Whats up with that? Does Honda have some kind of new sales scheme going where they keep retail prices up?

I can find a few individual ones for sale on ebay but I wanted to buy two at the same time.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Honda really managed to tick off their retailers in the past 6 months. I think Camping World still has them but most no longer show on their websites. Many have begun to carry the Yamaha line. Look in the back Trailer Life magazine you can find a couple vendors that still sell the Honda line.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

don't know if you are east coast, or west coast.

These guys are not to far away from me, great service, and they give discounts for Good Sams, and SKP's

Mayberry's


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting that Mayberry's is back to selling them, they were pretty ticked off at Honda so I wonder if some how Honda caved in. Mayberry's has good prices.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got mine from Mayberry's and had real good luck with them. I have heard it rumored that there may be a general shortage of gens due to the hurricanes in FL. Not sure, tho.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I got mine at Nortwestpowertools.com, but they don't seem to carry them anymore


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just got the new Northern Tool + Equipment (formerly Northern Hydralic) catalogue, and they have the EU2000i listed for $999.99, and the EU3000is for $1799.99

I don't know how they compare, as I haven't been shopping for one. Don't need 'em when the wife will only camp with full hookups.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Interesting that Mayberry's is back to selling them, they were pretty ticked off at Honda so I wonder if some how Honda caved in. Mayberry's has good prices.
> [snapback]18892[/snapback]​


Yeah, I know. But what were they going to do?? After all, they have that big Honda Tractor Trailer picture on the home page of their website!










They are only about 12-15 miles away from me. I bought my snowblower there, and they have always been great people to work with. When I add a generator to my 5th, I'm sure I will be shopping there first. (just wish there was some way for me to avoid NJ's 6% sales tax)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> NJ's 6% sales tax


Only 6%! I wish. Try 8.2% but then again we have no income tax here!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > NJ's 6% sales tax
> ...


Yes, but if you order from Mayberry's online, you pay no tax. I live in NJ, so online, or at their front desk, I have to pay!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You know actually I don't mind paying sales tax. I used to fight it all the time, but considering it supports our schools I don't mind. Though I did just vote down a 1% increase for the schools, but like everyone else the schools need to live within their means. I would much rather have a sales tax than any other form of taxation.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow!

You guys are great and this website is great. I called Mayberrys and they are $100 cheaper than anyone else. You just saved me at least $200 and then there's the free shipping, and I haven't asked about the discounts yet. Thank you all very much.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

How much does Mayberry's want? I paid $1699. last January for my Honda Eu3000is but I had to pay $100. for shipping from New Jersey to California. No sales tax though. It was a lot cheaper than I could get anywhere else though.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

$899 for a EU2000i. No shipping. I still have to ask about the Good Sam discount. Other places all wanted $999 and still wanted shipping.


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

I got a quote on the eu2000i Honda of $885 free shipping and no tax from Speedway. Website is www.speedwaysales.com I believe


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Let's not get started on taxes. Here in Clovis, CA we pay 8.25% sales & yes we have state income taxes. All the more reason why you might wonder why this state is almost broke. My memory is not too good, when I look back over the last 5-6 of California's political landscape it all seems kind of "Gray".









Sorry for the political commentary, but it's just so easy.

TM4


----------

